# Nice Channel Catfish



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Myself and my Dad set some jugs in four local farm ponds. In hopes of catching some snapping turtles. We used cut gizzard shad for bait. We set four jugs in the first pond, two jugs in the second pond, two jugs in the third pond, and four jugs in the fourth pond. We caught a 14 inch Largemouth Bass in the first pond, as well as a 33 inch 15 pound Channel Catfish. I found it odd that the catfish was so long but didnt carry much weight. I do believe that if this same catfish had grown up in a river or reservoir system that it would have weighed substantially more when measuring 33 inches. I caught this exact same catfish on a white twister tail jig in 2002 and it measured 29 inches and weighed 13 pounds. Just like three years ago this catfish was released unharmed and in good condition. We didnt catch anything in the second pond or the third Pond. In the fourth pond we caught a 29 inch 8 pound Channel Catfish. Again the same thought process comes into play with the length and lighter weight. Dad and I also managed to take 8 nice Frogs from one of the farm ponds (not on jugs lol). It was definitely an awesome time being out with dad, good times indeed. Later that night I went over to one of the farm ponds and tried my hand at top-water Bass Fishing with a jitterbug but I didnt have any takers.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice channel cat, looks plenty fat to me!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I caught a fat healthy channel from paint creek that was 31 inches, and 14-lbs..so that fish is ok I think.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

That fish looks real healthy to me.

I've been recording lengths and weights for channel cats this year - first yr. with a digital scale and I've been curious how close my "Guesstimations" were. Weights do vary quite a bit depending on girth, etc... 

Unfortunately, I haven't caught any channels > 31'' this year to compare with that 33'', but I have data on many fish from 22''-28'' with only 3 so far between 28-30.5''. I caught a channel just over 30'' @ Cowan Lake this past saturday the 18th and it went 10.6 lbs on my digital. I also caught a 30'' @ CJ Brown that went 10.8. On the previous Saturday 11th, my buddy boated a 27.25'' channel at Hoover that went 7.7 on the digital. It wasn't real fat though. 

In conclusion, I'd say 15 lbs. is a good weight for a 33'' channel - at least in the lakes and ponds. I'm curious if the fish would have more weight coming fom a river????

What do you tink Flathunter?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty good estimates I think


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WTG Nice fish man...
Juggin is always fun but not the best way for turtles in my book because they tend to stay closer to shore and the jugs float around...
We took 4 nice snappers with only 7 sets couple weeks ago. Pics are in my gallery one had something like 42 or more eggs in it too  pics are there off eggs too


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds like you & your pops had a good time. I have to agree that Channel lloks good, but it would look even better if I were holding it!!!!!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Justin,
Wow.. that is so neat that you get to do these things with your Dad. My Dad died when I was 6, but I'm sure that if he were still alive that we would be doing some fishing together. 
By the way.. very nice catfish :B 
I"m lookin' forward to getting you back on our boat soon for some all night catfishing


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Very nice fish.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I hope to hook into a nice :B like that this weekend...Great Catch~!


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Tightliner

Nice Channel and that weight is good for its size from what I've seen.

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I tend to agree with all of you guys on the weight to lenght ratio, but as always I think that Lake Erie and the Ohio River are an exception to the rule. They always tend to throw a wrench into things. Thursday night I was fishing Lake Erie with cut gizzard shad and I caught three Channel Catfish. The biggest measured only 26 inches but weighed in at 9 pounds.......TightLines!


----------

